# Power Notification GPS Widget Unresponsive



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been having issues with toggling the GPS widget for the past few days, it just doesn't respond when I press on it. The other widgets work fine, and I've had limited success taking the widget off the bar, restarting, then putting it back on. It works for a few hours it seems then goes back to being unresponsive. Also the regular widget does the same thing.

I've tried sbf'ing and restoring data from a CWM backup with no change, but I'm sure that probably reintroduced whatever is causing the issue. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

What rom are u running? and also ur saying just the GPS widget by itself? or the whole power control widget? and if its the whole power control widget, ur saying the gps is one is the only one ur having problems with?


----------



## jhollon (Jun 28, 2011)

having the same issues. the gps applet in the pull down doesn't work unless you reboot the phone. And then it only works for say 30 minutes and nothing. all the other applets (wireless, BT and mute) work just fine. using CM7 shadow (DroidX) Nightly 21. when the gps applet stops responding you can't even go into the network settings and enable the GPS just puts the check mark in and then it disappears. I have applied the camera/GPS fix patch to the build after flashing.


----------

